# Engine Bay Plastics



## camerashy

Looking for sealants that are good to use on all the engine bay plastics please
I know there is C4 but any others


----------



## Turnspleen

303-aerospace-protectant is one I have been meaning to try for a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

Carpro PERL is another one that springs to mind


----------



## camerashy

Thanks Guys I have both of those so may try one of them


----------



## BrummyPete

Carpro d-lux? Have used it myself in the engine bay, also works well on alloys if you have any left


----------



## Ennoch

The best thing I've found for the engine is AG Tyre & Rubber dressing. Wash engine, spray over liberally and fire up the engine to drive moisture away. Once any water's gone, give the plastics a quick buff with a microfibre and it looks perfect, and lasts.


----------



## chongo

Ennoch said:


> The best thing I've found for the engine is AG Tyre & Rubber dressing. Wash engine, spray over liberally and fire up the engine to drive moisture away. Once any water's gone, give the plastics a quick buff with a microfibre and it looks perfect, and lasts.


Can't go wrong with this Dave :thumb: and the good thing you can get it in Halfords and B&Q


----------



## suds

chongo said:


> Can't go wrong with this Dave :thumb: and the good thing you can get it in Halfords and B&Q


And the better version is AG Rubber Plus ( used to be called plus 5 but the latest version is much better)


----------



## Ming76

I tried Infinity Wax Rubber Wax. Was OK, but faded quickly. I was surprised. 303 is decent but similar to other water-based dressings.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Turnspleen said:


> 303-aerospace-protectant is one I have been meaning to try for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been using this for years now, it's absolutely brilliant and will make your engine bay look better than the day your car rolled off the production line.


----------



## Trix

Ennoch said:


> The best thing I've found for the engine is AG Tyre & Rubber dressing. Wash engine, spray over liberally and fire up the engine to drive moisture away. Once any water's gone, give the plastics a quick buff with a microfibre and it looks perfect, and lasts.


spot on.. Been doing this for years.


----------



## Ming76

Soul boy 68 said:


> Been using this for years now, it's absolutely brilliant and will make your engine bay look better than the day your car rolled of the production line.


I've tried many engine products and 303 is at the top of my list. Works extremely well.


----------



## fabionvieira

Ming76 said:


> I've tried many engine products and 303 is at the top of my list. Works extremely well.


i would like to try 303, once i finish carpro perl i will be giving it a go.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Another vote for AG vinyl and rubber care


So many applications, readily available and cheap!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## moncris

303 and Adams Super VRT are my favorite products.


----------



## RS3

I did the wifes engine bay yesterday and I finished with Angelwax Elixr on all rubber and plastic. Looked well, sorry no pics and she's just gone to work.


----------



## vsideboy

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Another vote for AG vinyl and rubber care
> 
> So many applications, readily available and cheap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yup, AG gets my vote but then I have read a lot of good things about the aerospace stuff also mentioned earlier.


----------



## kylehastings1

gyeon trim or autoglym vinyl and rubber care for me


----------



## uberbmw

303! Still got my bottle from yonks ago, great stuff!


----------



## Itstony

I do love KC Ps, a good treatment indeed but the plastic does need to be clean. It's not a product that add's colour, just enriches the original colour and the UV affected grey parts all become uniform.
Not saying it's the best, it is a very good one. :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

Soul boy 68 said:


> Been using this for years now, it's absolutely brilliant and will make your engine bay look better than the day your car rolled of the production line.


Been searching threads on Eng-bay spray. 
Did one yesterday with a dedicated spray all. No dilution of the product given, only to spray neat. Finish was not to my liking, really shiny and needed a wipe over to remove and tacky. Finish was not natural on an old car.
I am not a shiny plastic or rubber fan, natural or mat.
Tried dilutions various amounts and about the same results. Hate it, looks like old man with dyed jet black hair :buffer:
All I kept thinking was comments on 303 in the past PA too :buffer:

Can you add some user details of 303 and what finish it leaves etc. I have used KC Ps on others, plus just hand cleaning, but wanted a one product deal for other cars.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Coops

Another vote for 303, been using it on and off for years.

Just spray it on and then buff it off dry. Leaves a non greasy finish, it's not shiny but more a satin finish I think.

Here's a shot from my efforts on the weekend:


----------



## \Rian

PERL or gtechnique T1 

I tend to go for neat Perl in the engine bay ESP a hot petrol engine car


----------



## Mr Gurn

Im looking to have a go this weekend at the engine bay..... going to use the AG rubber dressing.... so will see what it comes out like.:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

303 Aerospace is good. No pics Im afraid but just like coops picture really. Clean it all down and spray it all over everything. I just leave it to air dry and it comes up like in Coops pic.


----------



## Carscope

I use AF dressle liberally sprayed over all the engine bay, then use the blo dryer to spread it everywhere easy peasy.


----------



## stonejedi

303 Aerospace for me,i have been using it for years now especially around my engine bay.SJ.


----------



## streaky

Another user of 303 as per Polished Bliss video of the past


----------



## HEADPHONES

+1 Autoglym vinyl and rubber dressing.
Cheap.
Easy to use with no prep.
Freshened up my 15 year old engine bay last week.
I just sprayed onto a MF and wiped after cleaning the bay with apc.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1

Yet another supporter of 303. great stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Raynkar

Can I tag another question into this thread.
While most of the answers here relate to freshening up the appearance with tyre and rubber dressing etc, do any of you have a recommendation for a sealer/protector for a painted plastic engine cover?

I’ve just fitted a new engine cover and would like to seal the silver painted parts of the plastic cover.


----------



## st33ly

Meguiars hyper dressing and PEARL for me. 303 and AG was decent but did not last long I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richors

For VFM its worth having a go with Tango from Autosmart - 5 litres is cheap and can be used on a regular basis so works out good value over time I think...……….


----------



## ridders66

Swissvax Protecton works well, C4 is the best but also the least cost effective as its only a small bottle. 303 is good too.


----------



## DeeTailer

I'm also a supporter of 303. I've used the "just spray it everywhere and leave it to dry" approach a few times and it leaves a great, long term, protective shine- but just a word of warning....

I sprayed 303 all over the underbonnet of my "new" 3 month old MX5 which appeared to have a very clean engine bay.
However there must have been a spray of unseen salt particles (from road gritting) under the bonnet.
My alloy cam cover and the black-painted steel battery clamp started too corrode and pitted badly under the 303.
It was a real pain sanding down the cam cover corrosion and the pitted battery clamp still looks a mess and spoils the underbonnet look.

Just make sure that everything is cleaned before you use the "spray it all over and leave it" approach with 303 cos otherwise, itll seal in whatever it covers...


----------

